# Substrate



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Got the tank...

got some decorations...

now, substrate, is Eco-Complete really worth it if I plan on having a planted tank? Also how many bags would you guys recommend for optimal gravel depth?

Its a 55g with a beautiful stand and canopy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

3 inches at a minimum. The articles I have read recommend 3-5. Eco-complete is worth it, but if you aren't going all out in your planted aquarium it can be costly for even a 55g. Plants that are medium or below in difficulty would probably do fine in some 50/50 (eco-complete and some other alternative) combination.


----------

